# PUBG - PlayerUnknowns BattleGround



## sengh (Aug 13, 2008)

Does anybody on here play this game?

I’m on most nights feel free to add me Xbox tag - PSMANN


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

tempted to buy it. Used to be big into battlefield, but BF4 has gone really quiet online & im not into BF1.

How does it compare to these, or is it more like GTA online?!


----------



## sengh (Aug 13, 2008)

It’s quite tactical like the battlefield series, nothing like gta however the map is huge. It’s a lot of fun when there is 2 or more players in your squad.

It’s worth buying I would say as it’s in development, once it’s released it will be £30+ (can be had for around £12 through hukd)


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

It's a big map for sure, I'm not sure I would describe it as 'tactical' more like heavily camp in the nearest safe location and gun down anyone who happens to wander into your field of view.

This really would not suit my temper or typical play-style.

Other than that, it does look like a really nice game.


----------



## sengh (Aug 13, 2008)

I suppose that’s the beauty with games such as this, you can play any style you want. 

Sure you can camp but at some point you will need to engage or you can play aggressively.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

sengh said:


> I suppose that's the beauty with games such as this, you can play any style you want.
> 
> Sure you can camp but at some point you will need to engage or you can play aggressively.


I would strongly suggest folks watch some youtube of the game about how players are operating, and general gameplay.

It is the same in a couple of other similar survival games, like DayZ the Arma-base variant that spawned the whole survival genre. Because it takes time to build up a lot of resources, players tend to operate in mobs and then camp in ways that are just not my cup of tea.

There is playing defensively and then lying under the stairs with a shotgun like some kind of human booby-trap.

It is a departure from the usual nature of games like COD or Battlefield where the consequences of dying and having to respawn are not as significant.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2018)

I play the odd game of Fortnite every so often, which is also a Battle Royale type of game along the same lines as PUBG. Quite good fun, even though I am monumentally rubbish at it .


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

I think this games brilliant, its simple, its cheesy, its fun !

If you want flawless graphics and seemless gameplay this is currently not for you. 

but other than that its great laugh with others and you can spend hours just doing your own thing trying to survive


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Ive recently bought PUBG and quite like it, although I may be the worst gamer ever, have not even managed to kill anyone yet!


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

sengh said:


> Does anybody on here play this game?
> 
> I'm on most nights feel free to add me Xbox tag - PSMANN


I've added you, Xbox tag devilzreject01

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

If anyone wants to add me my gamer tag is DevilzReject01

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

